# Building a 3ft vivarium



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

I just wanted to know if building a 3ft wooden viv with glass doors would be cheaper than buying a 3ft viv exotic or if it not worth the time and will be easier just to buy one? Also if I were to build it I would probably get the wood from B and Q, can you get it cut to size there or not? And finally where is the best place to order cut to size glass from? Thanks


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

To be honest mate i might work out cheaper to buy it ready made from a shop than building it yourself unless your going for a custom sized viv that is'nt normally made.

It's always best to look on ebay:

Vivexotic LX36 Reptile Vivarium - Winchester Oak on eBay (end time 21-Feb-11 11:35:57 GMT)


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

OK thanks, do you know if the wood will rot with humidity and deep substrate in a viv exotic? Also will it hold 4- 5 inches of substrate as the species I am thinking of getting will need to burrow? Thanks


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump viv exotics any good for deep moist substrate for burrowing?


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

I brought a Vivexotic VX36 for £60 instead of building my own as it was alot cheaper and due to getting toughened glass with the Vivexotic, (with it being around £30 if I got it from a glass supplier) then the price of the wood, screws, rails, ect.

As for your substrate depth question, my Vivexotic has about 4" to the bottom rail and as long as you seal all the edges with a safe sealant then the wood should be well protected from rotting.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

To be honest just sealant is'nt going to work as i've found out in the past, I normally (as mentioned above) seal all the edges with silicone and once dried I would varnish the inside over a few times to make it completely waterproof.


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

OK so 4" should be enough depth and I then need to seal the edges and varnish the whole thing?


----------

